# Red Ear Slider White Woundy Face



## Taiko (Jul 9, 2010)

Does anyone know what's going on with my turtle's face?

We had a female turtle lay a rouge egg that caused a bit of a bacteria bloom under a rock. We've eliminated this problem, cleaned the tank and water, but there seems to be a lingering issue. This is Sen, the youngest male turtle (there's one other male turtle in the tank). He initially had pneumonia. He was floating and sleepy. We provided a nice warm and sunny area for him to rest, and after 3 days, he seemed good as new. Swimming normal and eating like a beast. This morning I woke up and saw this face looking up at me from the tank. Clearly there are other unresolved issues. I applied some bio bandaid to some of his knuckles and they had this same white wound/blister on them. It's mainly on his cheeks and he has a formed scab on his neck that looks almost healed that's left over from the initial pneumonia days.

I've added a bit of aquarium salt to the tank to kill off anything lingering in the water or to help if it's fungus. I'm not sure but he acts perfectly fine, just has this funny wound face.


----------

